# how many teeth does your 15 month old have?



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder if mine are ever going to get any more teeth. DS has 6 and DD2 has 7, and they've had those for like five months. Shouldn't they have all 8 front teeth by now? It's almost time for molars, really.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

DD hasn't grown any new teeth since 15 months. The last ones to come in were 4 molars and the 2 next to the bottom front, all at the same time. Don't worry 0 they'll come in sometime


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

well my son isnt 15 months any longer - but when he was he had 16 teeth.
He had 16 teeth at a year old. Then NOTHING for a whole year!....lol...The last 4 teeth showed up exactly after he turned two! hehe

Every child is different! (you know that of course! hehe)....I have friends who babies were born with teeth!...I have friends whos babies teeth came in when they were only 12 weeks - and they wernt front teeth either (so strange order!)... And I have friends whos babies didnt get teeth at all until they were over a year old!

My son got his first tooth at 6 months exactly like the textbook said. He got his second at 7 months. After that - they came in in bunches and fast! hehe And then as I said above...nothing for a whole year!...And then those last 4 in a matter of weeks after he turned two!


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My 17 month old only had four on top and two on the bottom until last week when two more finally broke through the bottom. I think all kids get teeth at different times.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My dd got her first tooth at 13.5 months, and had only 2 at 15 months. Now, at just shy of 2 years, she only has 8 in the front and 2 molars. They all come in eventually. The later they come in, the later they fall out, and the less time adult teeth have to be exposed to decay-inducing things. So it's all good.


----------



## SuperSarah11 (Mar 12, 2008)

My DD has 12 teeth- four front- top and bottom and four molars. She hasn;t grown any new ones for about 4 months now, though, when the molars came through!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

DD got her first tooth at 6 months old.

She has 12 teeth, including 4 molars. All she needs is the 4 canines and she'll have a whole mouthful of teeth.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

My 15 mo has 8 teeth, four on top and four on the bottom.

But she's been working on her canines and first molars for awhile. Teething sucks.














:


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

My DD got her 3rd tooth when she turned 15 months. It was her top front left tooth. The other top front tooth didn't come in until after 17 months. She's almost 19 months now and has 5 teeth (2 front top teeth, 2 front bottom teeth, 1 tooth next to the front bottom teeth) and has one molar on the top just starting to break through. I think she is possibly the world's slowest teether


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My kids seem to be slow in the teeth department. Neither had a single tooth until they were 10 months! DS has had six, four on top, two on bottom, for sometime now. No new ones in the works for a month or two now. DD did the same thing and then cut like 8 teeth at once around 16 to 18 months.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

My dd is only 13 months, but she is finally getting her 4th -top middle right. We are very excited! Her first two were bottom, but her second two were her "fangs" as dh calls them. She has been our little vampire for the last 6 weeks!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

By 15 months my son had 12 teeth. Now, at almost 17 months, he has 16.


----------



## jenmn (Nov 11, 2006)

At fifteen months, my DD had all eight front teeth and two molars. She just recently (at 18 months) finished the other two molars. Those molars take forever!


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

DS has had the same 4 top teeth and 2 bottom teeth since he was 7 months old! his molars are just starting to come in.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine had "NONE" at 15 months. We did not get any until 17 1/2 months!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine had 4 at 15 months and still has only 4 now at 17 months. I have a friend who told me, "That just means they'll be better teeth!" LOL.


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

Just this week, three molars came in and her last front tooth is about to break through. What a rough week for DD.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

DS got his first tooth at right around his first birthday. He's 13.5 months now and he has six toothies and working on #7 and #8.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd is 14.5 months, but I voted anyway.







:

She had 8 teeth by about 8 months. (4 on top and 4 on bottom in the front)

She now has 3 of her 1-year-old molars, and is working on the 4th and several I-teeth (canines







)

She has more teeth than all of the children near her age that we know, and more than several who are significantly older. I guess she's in a hurry to get chompin'! She is really into chewing chunks of soft vegetables with her molars now...it is so cute!


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Ds had all 8 front teeth by 9 months. He cut the first molars at 1 year, followed shortly by his eye teeth. So he had 12 by 15 months.


----------



## always there (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine has been slow and arduous too until someone recommended a homeopathic treatment to encourage teeth to come through - Calcarea Phosphorica - they´ve been popping out at such speed since and it strengths the teeth and bones too


----------



## kungfufugirl (Mar 2, 2007)

wow....we only have 6.....guess we're behind!!!


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

Our DS is almost 15 months, just got his ninth tooth this week. After he got the first eight we had a break of 4-5 months, now all four molars started trying to come through. Yikes! They've seemed to break through in twos or fours up until this point, so we'll see if another comes through quickly to keep it up.


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

DS got his sixth tooth at around 8 months, then nothing until he was 15 months. Then BAM, he got the last two incisors and all four molars at once. He was not a happy camper, and neither was mama.


----------

